# Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320



## Flossa (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich suche für flache Binnengewässer bis ca. 100m Tiefe ein Echolot mit fairem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis (nicht über 250,- € bei Festeinbau). 
Nach eigenem vergleichen bin ich bei den oben genannten Geräten gelandet.
Bis auf die  bessere Auflösung beim Fish Mark sind mir keine Unterschiede aufgefallen. 
Welches Gerät würdet Ihr wählen? Habe ich etwas wichtiges übersehen oder gibt es noch passende Alternativen?
Ich danke euch schonmal vorab für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Jirko (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

hallo florian #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier on board... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns. rein von der qualität nehmen sich beide nich viel florian, da eagle & lowrance eh aus einer schmiede stammen. würde bei diesen beiden geräten im vergleich dennoch auf´s eagle zurückgreifen, da es halt ne weitaus bessere auflösung hat... einziges "schmankerl" beim x-52er, im vergleich zum eagle, ist die 16er grauabstufung... auch ein pfund florian ...

...wofür möchtest du´s denn speziell einsetzen? schleppen oder bootsfischen für die suche nach spots, um dann vom verankerten kahn zu fischen? laß mal büdde hören florian #h


----------



## Flossa (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

Hi Jirko,

danke für deine schnelle antwort.
einsatzbereich schleppen und spotsuche, aber die stärkere tendenz zum schleppen.  
soweit ich weiß haben beide geräte 16 graustufen (lasse mich gerne korrigieren)
macht mir die entscheidung trotzdem nicht leichter. oder doch ein ganz anderes teil??
Gruß


----------



## Jirko (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

hallo florian #h

war im guten glauben, daß fish mark habe ne 10er grauabstufung – sorry. hab nochmal geluschert und du hast recht – hat ne 16er #6

ergo solltest du zum eagle greifen, bedingt durch´s größere display. wenn du ausschließlich in flacheren bereichen schleppst, wäre das trifinder 2 noch ne alternative. ideal zum schleppen geeignet, da´s nen geberwinkel von bis zu 150° (je nach einstellung der empfindlichkeit) ermöglicht. ist aber, bedingt durch den enormen geberwinkel, auch nur explizit für flachere bereich geeignet und nicht für´s tiefe loten.

vielleicht findest du jemanden on board, der dir zum trifinder praktische erfahrungen mitteilen kann #h


----------



## Flossa (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

hab jetzt auch mal infos zum trifinder 2 eingeholt. preislich ja etwas höher angesiedelt, kleineres display und nicht für tiefere gewässer geeignet. für meine bedürfnisse aber sicher passend. aber soweit es zu lesen war, scheinen die tatsächlichen vorteile des gebers fraglich zu sein. 
zahlen sich da die 150° wirklich noch aus?


----------



## Jirko (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

hallo flo #h


> aber soweit es zu lesen war, scheinen die tatsächlichen vorteile des gebers fraglich zu sein...


...hast du mal ne quelle für diese aussagen? würde mich interessieren... vielen dank #6 #h


----------



## Flossa (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

Hallo Jirko,

habe mal das gesamte thema verlinkt. 


```

```
 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49331&highlight=trifinder

außerdem hatte ich irgendwo den vergleich mit einer küchenlampe|kopfkrat gelesen. 
zur erklärung wurde der lichtkegel herangezogen: direkt unter der lampe ist es heller, seitlich nimmt die intensität ab. 
wobei ich das anzweifel. 
aber ich suche ja auch keine küchenlampe...


----------



## Jirko (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

hallo florian #h

gibt sicherlich einige pros & contras was das trifinder anbelangt. ich konnte mir bis dato auch nur lesender weise nen bild von dem trifinder machen. nen praktischen eindruck kann dir leider nur jemand vermitteln, der´s trifinder auch nutzt. vielleicht meldet sich diesbezüglich noch jemand aus dem board. rein von der flexibilität her, würd ich dir aber dann doch lieber zum eagle fish mark raten, da du mit diesen weitaus mehr einsatzoptionen hast #h


----------



## Flossa (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

Hallo Jirko,

tendiere auch zum FishMark. ich kann nicht sagen in welchem gewässer ich in zwei jahren angel und da hab ich lieber die allround-lösung. der 60°-geber sollte doch aber auch bei tiefen von 2-4m nutzbar sein, oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
danke dir aber schonmal für die entscheidungshilfe!#6


----------



## Jirko (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

hallo flossa #h

klar kannst du das fish mark auch in flacheren bereichen einsetzen. bin mit meinem x-97er auch schon seit geraumer zeit in unseren binnengewässern auf pirsch und anstandslos zufrieden. dennoch ist die abdeckung im flachwasser nich so prickelnd, dessen solltest du dir bewusst sein. wenn du aber mit nem schlauchi & e-motor rumtuckerst, kannst du dein areal, in welchem du fischen möchtest, ja erstmal abtuckern und dir nen überblick über die grundbeschaffenheit nebst eventuellen unterständen / spots verschaffen, um diese dann gezielt zu befischen.

war gestern wieder jerken und hatte zum trifinder nen sehr interessantes gespräch mit jemanden, der´s trifinder als das nonplusultra für´s flachwasser bis 20m sah... und derjenige ist nen pikeguru ... jetzt wird´s verquirlt – mhm?  #h


----------



## Flossa (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

Servus Jirko,

hättest du mir von der Aussage einen Tag eher berichtet, hätte ich mich tatsächlich wieder nicht entscheiden können.
Hab aber gestern noch einen Freund angerufen der gerade in den USA urlaubt. 
Halte nun ab Sa. ein neues Fishmark 320 in den Händen. 
Konnte bei 135,-€ einfach nicht widerstehen.

Denke schon, dass das Trifinder im flachen super arbeitet.
Ist nur schade, dass der Einsatzbereich durch die 150° so eingeschränkt ist. 
Gibt es denn nicht Ersatzgeber, die bspw. den Winkel erhöhen (beim 320) oder verringern (trifinder)?

Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Hilfe und die prompten Antworten. 
Werde demnächst mal aus der Praxis mit dem fishmark berichten.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Jirko (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

hallo florian #h

dieser preis ist nun wahrlich verdammt heiß  gratuliere dir zum „schnäppchen“ #6

meines wissens nach gibt´s für die fish mark serie vorwiegend nur 20° geber, glaube aber mal gelesen zu haben, daß auf´n markt auch ne geberreihe mit 12° abstrahlwinkel für´s fish mark erhältlich ist... aber halt nicht mit nem höheren!

nen 20°-geber tastet aber auch über diesen bereich ab, nur sind die echos außerhalb dieses sendekegels schwächer, als im zentrum...

...an nem trifinder kannst du auch nen, zum trifinder kompatiblen, 20° geber anflanschen... ob´s diese aber hier auf dem deutschen markt gibt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... in den staaten werden diese definitiv angeboten. wenn du möchtest, kann ich mal nach den passenden 20°-gebern für´s trifinder suchen #h


----------



## Flossa (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-52 vs. Eagel Fish Mark 320*

durch den erwerb des fishmark 320 ist das jetzt ja nicht mehr nötig. 
wäre aber trotzdem interessant auch geber mit grösserem winkel kaufen zu können. schade! müsste doch technisch für die industrie machbar sein.
dank dir trotzdem vielmals für dein angebot...#6


----------

